# Delucidazioni su CFLAGS e CXXFLAGS

## Matte88

Leggendo il manuale con attenzione, questa volta sono incappato in una cosa a me non chiara.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Le variabili CFLAGS e CXXFLAGS definiscono le opzioni di ottimizzazione per i compilatori C e C++ rispettivamente di gcc. Anche se qui vengono definite in generale, le massime prestazioni si ottengono quando si impostano le variabili separatamente per ogni programma perchè ogni programma è differente.  
> 
> 

 

Ok, durante l'installazione le setto lì... Poi?

A) Dovrò settarne altre man mano che installo i programmi?

Aa) Soprattutto, dove le devo settare? 

B) Nelle CFLAGS devo anche mettere i set di istruzioni del processore (es: mmx, pae, vme, fpu, ecc..) ?

----------

## yellowhat

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/CFLAGS

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags

----------

## ago

ti ricordo anche il canale di help su irc.freenode.net    #gentoo-it       (onde evitare intasamenti per domande banali

----------

